# Sad day in Michigan



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Michigan has a special youth hunting season. Tragically it wasn't to be this last weekend for a youngster. They think the young man, laid down and fell a sleep while deer hunting. Problem was he was in a corn field, that was getting harvested. Corn chopper operator, was only 25, apparently inadvertently ran over the 13 year. The word used is 'eviscerated' by the reportedly Krone chopper. This happened about 50 miles north of me, in the thumb of Michigan. Lots of dairy/beef, corn, soybeans, sugar beets and wheat grown in the area.

https://www.newsbreak.com/michigan/elkton/news/2060767510475/michigan-boy-13-killed-by-corn-harvester-in-grisly-accident-after-falling-asleep-in-a-field

https://knewz.com/michigan-boy-corn-harvester/

I'm thinking there was supposed to be an adult with him, but I'm not certain. I know my son stays with his son/daughter while they participate in the youth hunting season.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow....that’s crazy, just when you think you’ve heard of every way to leave this mortal life. That will hurt more than just his family....What a tragic thing to happen.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

How to put the feelings into words.. I've put a fawn or two through the mower conditioner and it ruins a guys day. Can't imagine a human life. So tragic for so many people. Prayers for those affected by this.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Heart breaking. Always think of keeping an eye on little kids around corn fields but wouldn’t think twice about a teen.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Recent Farm Fatality nearby. Witnesses saw a young fellow waiting at the end of the field with something to drink for the tractor operator stood there probably thinking he had eye contact with the operator and that operator would stop for that drink . tragically the operator never seen that person


----------

